# farbe mit transparenz ersetzen



## Lloyd (21. Juni 2005)

Hi,

das Ausgangsmaterial ist eine komplexe schwarze Struktur, deren Hintergrund transparent ist. Nur die Kanten der Struktur sind durch anti-alias Abstufungen zwischen schwarz und weiss. Nun hätte ich gern, dass die Kante nur Tonwerte zwischen schwarz und transparent hat. Wie bekomme ich das hin?
Mit Farbe ersetzen ists ja nicht getan, da ich 1. nicht mit einer anderen Farbe sondern mit Transparenz eretzen möchte und 2. in der Kante mehrere Farbtöne sind.
Quasi soll nur der Weiss-Anteil herausgefiltert werden.
Nochmal mit dem Zauberstab möcht ich auch nicht drüber, da die Kante exakt so in der Grösse und Position bleiben soll.
Danke für Vorschläge.


----------



## AKrebs70 (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kenne jetzt zwar nicht das Bild aber hast Du es mal mit Extrahieren versucht?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Lloyd (21. Juni 2005)

nein, von dem Tool verstehe ich nichts.
Es sieht aber so aus als müsste man die Kante dort nachzeichnen, oder? 
Aber Methoden bei denen man einzelne Pixel nachzeichnen muss sind für die Aufgabe zu komplex.
Gibts nen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## AKrebs70 (21. Juni 2005)

Kannst Du das bild denn nich mal mit posten.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Lloyd (21. Juni 2005)

So das is ein stark vergrösserter Ausschnitt der Kanten. Wie das Gesamtbild aussieht ist ja egal.


----------



## hotschen (21. Juni 2005)

Was du suchst ist "Schwellenwert".


----------



## smileyml (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wenn es sich um eine reine schwarze Zeichnung handelt, kann man doch das Bild auch entsprechend dahingehend umwandeln. Dann brauchst du doch keine 256 Graustfuen und schon gar nicht RGB. Und wenn du die dann später doch brauchst, machst du eben eine neue Datei auf und ziehst das schwarze "Ding" rüber. Und vielleicht kann man auch noch was mit Helligkeit und Kontrast erreichen.

Grüsse
Marco


----------



## Lloyd (21. Juni 2005)

danke für die Antworten.
Hotschen was meinst du? Kannst du das mit Schwellenwert näher erläutern?

smileyml, danke, aber meine Frage hat damit gar nix zu tun.

Also nochmal: Was man im geposteten Bild sieht ist das am Rande des Schwarzen die Kante aus Abstufungen zwischen schwarz und weiss besteht. Ich möchte die Kante aber, OHNE weiss. Das heisst diese Pixel sollen nur Schwarz sein, aber durch die unterschiedliche Transparenz der Pixel ergeben sich Graustufen. Verständlich?
Sinn der Geschichte: Diese schwarzen Flächen bewegen sich in einer Flash-Animation über weissen (da störts nicht) und auch schwarzen Hintergrund, sodass man bei schwarzem Hintergrund die unschöne weisse Kante sehen würde.


----------



## hotschen (21. Juni 2005)

Jetzt weiß ich erst, was du meinst....vergiß den Schwellenwert. Damit wandelst du deine Grafik in Schwarz/Weiß um, hast dann also weder Grau, noch Transparenz. (Probieren kannst du es natürlich trotzdem mal)
Ansonsten:
Auswahl-->Farbbereich auswählen (schwarz, gewünschte Toleranz einstellen)-->Auwahl umkehren-->löschen-->als PNG abspeichern. Im Gegensatz zu GIF kann PNG auch "Halbtrasparenz".

Gruß hotschen


----------



## Lloyd (22. Juni 2005)

Genial. Das klappt. Auswahl nach Farbe, daran hab ich nicht gedacht, bzw. nicht gefunden 
Danke.


----------



## Lloyd (22. Juni 2005)

Na gut die Begeisteerung gestern abend war ein Schnellschuss.
Die Idee ist gut, aber Photoshop arbeitet bei der Vorgehensweisse doch nicht so genau wie ichs gern hätte.
Die maximale Unschärfe (Fuziness) bei der Farbauswahl müsste noch grösser sein, denn
von 6 Pixel Abstufungen bleiben danach nur noch ca. 3 Pixel übrig, d.h. die Kante wird härter.
Gibts nochmal einen Vorschlag? Danke.


----------



## Lloyd (23. Juni 2005)

Ergänzung: Ich hab nochmal Bilder zur Veranschaulichung angehängt:
1. Bild: Nach selektieren von Schwarz bei Farbbereich
2. Bild: Löschen der invertierten Maske
->Man sieht das einige Abstufungen verloren gehen. Wie kann ich erreichen das mir alle Abstufungen erhalten bleiben?


----------



## hotschen (23. Juni 2005)

Hmm, oben hab ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen. Wozu schwarz auswählen und dann invertieren? Wähle weiß mit einer Toleranz von 200 aus, dann sollte es auch klappen.


----------



## Lloyd (23. Juni 2005)

Ja hast schon recht man könnte auch weiss wählen. Das is aber nicht der Punkt.
Die Toleranz hab ich ja schon auf 200, das ist trotzdem noch zu gering!
Es gehen immer noch Abstufungen verloren, siehe obere Posts.
Ich hätte sehr gern noch eine Lösung gefunden. Danke.


----------



## Lloyd (24. Juni 2005)

Ist das Problem nicht zu lösen? Oder sollte ich mehr Geduld haben?
Ich hoffe immer noch das das irgendwie geht.
Gruss.


----------

